
GitHub personal and organization dashboard changes - ocdtrekkie
https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-05-17-user-landingpage-changes/
======
ocdtrekkie
I think this is a pretty significant improvement, personally. The stuff I've
been recently interacting with/working on is now right at the top of the page,
and the repository list seems to highly prioritize original repos, rather than
wasting a lot of space showing my "forks" which are just those automatically
created when I'm making pull requests.

